# Unterschied Serialisierung und Marshalling



## Serbel (8. Dez 2011)

Könnte mir jemand in seinen eigenen Worten den Unterschied zwischen Serialisierung und Marshalling erklären. Ich habe mal einen Wikipedia Artikel durchgelesen:
Marshalling (computer science) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Insbesondere verstehe ich folgenden Satz nicht ganz:
"Marshalling is like serialization, except marshalling also records codebases".
Heißt das, der Unterschied ist, dass beim Marshalling alles in eine systemunabhängige Binärdartstellung gewandelt wird, während bei der Serialisierung nicht alles umgewandelt wird ( transient Variablen und Klassenvariablen werden ja nicht mit umgewandelt bei der Serialisierung)


----------



## SlaterB (8. Dez 2011)

ob Klassenvariablen kopiert werden kann ich nicht sagen, in solchen Bereichen hat man vielleicht auch besser keine,
das Hauptaugenmerk Codebase
Codebase - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
meint hier, dass die komplette Klassendefinition kopiert wird, die Gegenseite die Klasse gar nicht zu kennen braucht, wird mit kopiert,
Serialisierung beschränkt sich dagegen auf den Klassenname, setzt voraus dass die Gegenseite die Klasse hat, auch in der richtigen Version


----------



## musiKk (9. Dez 2011)

Gut, das ist eine konkrete Definition. Auf der anderen Seite merkt man auch, dass die Begriffe je nach Kontext sehr willkürlich verwendet werden. Zum Beispiel ist Marshalling bei JAXB auch nur Serialisierung.


----------



## FArt (9. Dez 2011)

Im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch wird marshalling/unmarshalling oft angewendet, wenn die Objekte lediglich kurzzeitig (z.B. zur Übertragung über eine Leitung) serialialisert werden.
Im Gegensatz dazu steht dann z.B. eine Serialisierung zur Persistierung.


----------

